# My Poem input welcome



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I wrote this poem to my wife. We're getting a Divorce. She cheated. i wasn't greatest husband. Never cheated never abused her. Had lots of love. 3 year old daughter we call JoJo (Jordan). She cheated and now wants out of the marriage. Man is gone but she wants to be alone. I believe it. No evidence of another man but suspect she's wanting to just be single and out of responsibilities. The little paragraph things, have much significance to our relationship. 11 years in, married 6, 3 yro daughter. I read some thread in this forum, and I thought I'd try to make a lighter hearted post. Tell me what you think. 

We got married, 
but we walked no aisle
Now that hurts me
for quite a while. 

Your daddy was a great man,
And your brothers too,
I'm sorry I was embarrassed
to be with them too

Till death do us part,
we softly spoke,
I meant the words, 
it was no joke. 

As time passed by, 
little jojo came,
there was so much love
I felt no shame.

I had my struggles within,
I had demons inside
you were the light in my tunnel
In you, my salvation reside

The bad in me is better
Can you not see?
A better man for you,
is all I want to be.

So much is gone
between us and other,
Wasn't our love enough
To keep us together?

I was set in my ways
that no one wants,
Now I have to change,
Change you can count on

Tell your friends that I'm sorry,
Things I'd say and do
I never meant to hurt them.
Only from fear of losing you.

Now that you're gone
I see the truth, 
I will never love anyone
as much as I love you.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

brutal honesty here.

she cheated man! don't be writing a cheating bi*ch a poem.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny... 7 yrs in, married for 4... yet I wouldn't even think of writing a poem like this, in fact I feel nothing at the moment but confusion

But chillymorn is right, I'm not sure writing poetry about your STBXW is a good thing


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

... yeaah But. I'm not normal I don't think. lol.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Why wasn't you the greatest husband , did you ignore her emotional and sexual needs ?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh, nah mate you seem more normal than me

At the moment I wonder if I'm even truly human because I ain't feeling sh-t all heh
Don't know if that means I'm just emotionally exhausted or that I actually never really loved my wife, meh... you're fine mate

Just... write poems about new ladies lol
Not your STBXW heh
Just my two cents...


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Some emotional. Her sex drive was super low. I'd talk bad about her sometimes, like she'd say something really goofy and I'd made bad remarks about it. I didn't take her to prom. I didn't give her a real wedding. I um... was too nervous to go to her brother's and such every christmas. We had a fight a long time ago (family and I) and since then I've felt,.. kinda oddballed and didn't feel comfortable over there. I'd yell at her sometimes. Things like that. There's more... like I'd ask her to put make up on sometimes, or I'd ask her to dress up to go to a nice restaurant . ..


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I like it. Keep releasing by writing.

Maybe even show it to her someday!


----------

